# Mabuhay Philippines!



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

Anybody from Philippines? hello?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Not exactly...*



janix said:


> Anybody from Philippines? hello?


I was from Alabang. I've been living in Boston, MA for a while. Now and again, when I visit my parents, I still try and catch group rides in the Village. I miss home.

Ikaw, taga-saan ka?


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

i'm from Baguio, and still is in Baguio. i'm itchin to have my bike, it's still under development. so right now, i'm mountain biking. ehhe


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

From Iloilo and currently living in the Pacific Northwest..Everett area....Wow riding around Baguio must be tough!!

What kind of bicycle do you ride guys?


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Road.*



crisbay said:


> From Iloilo and currently living in the Pacific Northwest..Everett area....Wow riding around Baguio must be tough!!
> 
> What kind of bicycle do you ride guys?


Hi Chrisbay!

I ride roadbikes. It kinda was infused with my growing-up years. Right now, I have several bikes. It's an addiction, more than anything, really. All of them are roadbikes. 

What about yourself?


Joe


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

santosjep said:


> Hi Chrisbay!
> 
> I ride roadbikes. It kinda was infused with my growing-up years. Right now, I have several bikes. It's an addiction, more than anything, really. All of them are roadbikes.
> 
> ...


Hi Joe!

Im a roadie as well and currently riding an Orbea Orca. My wife by the way had her Med Tech trainingship at New England Deaconess in Quincy. 

later!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Nice!!*



crisbay said:


> Hi Joe!
> 
> Im a roadie as well and currently riding an Orbea Orca. My wife by the way had her Med Tech trainingship at New England Deaconess in Quincy.
> 
> later!


Nice bike crisbay!! I'm and Orbea fan too. Got mine in 2004. I've grown an affitity to Aluminum and Steel bikes... old habits die hard .

My rides are listed in my profile and I've posted my stable in one of the forums. Anyway, if you find yourself around the MA area again, please contact me and yeah bring your bike.  

Ingat!


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

*not really*



crisbay said:


> From Iloilo and currently living in the Pacific Northwest..Everett area....Wow riding around Baguio must be tough!!
> 
> What kind of bicycle do you ride guys?


tough if you're a newbie since once you mount your bike, there's already a climb. but when you get used to it, it's no big deal.

i'm still on my mountain bike, but usually i ride only on road, that's why i'm getting my road bike. hehehe


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

santosjep! those are really nice bikes! just reading the specs gives you an idea how much you really treasure it. hehehe


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

janix said:


> tough if you're a newbie since once you mount your bike, there's already a climb. but when you get used to it, it's no big deal.
> 
> i'm still on my mountain bike, but usually i ride only on road, that's why i'm getting my road bike. hehehe



Are you getting a stock road bike or do you have access to frame builders around your area? So perhaps not only do you have to be a climbing specialist while in Baguio but a downhill daredevil as well with the kind of terrain that you have to deal with.

Goodluck to the new road bike!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

santosjep said:


> Nice bike crisbay!! I'm and Orbea fan too. Got mine in 2004. I've grown an affitity to Aluminum and Steel bikes... old habits die hard .
> 
> My rides are listed in my profile and I've posted my stable in one of the forums. Anyway, if you find yourself around the MA area again, please contact me and yeah bring your bike.
> 
> Ingat!


Whoa, what a collection! I went through three road bikes since I started riding here in the US. One, An, SR frame with Suntour Superbe groupo, a three year old Fuji Roubaix with Shimano 105 and the latest acquisition of course which is the Orca with DA 9 speed.

I pretty much use the oldest bike as the one that sits on the trainer permanently for my indoor workout.

I bet you spend a lot of time oggling those babies of yours when it's cycling season. Same here...PM me in the event you have the itch to see the other side of the coast..especially the Pacific NW.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

crisbay said:


> Are you getting a stock road bike or do you have access to frame builders around your area? So perhaps not only do you have to be a climbing specialist while in Baguio but a downhill daredevil as well with the kind of terrain that you have to deal with.
> 
> Goodluck to the new road bike!


i'm building one. so no more upgrades in the future (i believe), except busted parts, and the frameset. hehehe


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

i lived over there for 19 years before going to the US for my studies. Will be going back there though. The philippines needs some serious brain power because everyone is leaving.

I brought my cannondale there last year and man, i went cycling in EDSA (suicide), virramall and ortigas (suicide too). Thankfully, the buses and jeeps did not kill me... I would think it's mainly because they've never seen a cyclist along those areas!

I'll be going abckt here this christmas. Cycling here I come!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Cycling in EDSA is asking for it.*



omniviper said:


> i lived over there for 19 years before going to the US for my studies. Will be going back there though. The philippines needs some serious brain power because everyone is leaving.
> 
> I brought my cannondale there last year and man, i went cycling in EDSA (suicide), virramall and ortigas (suicide too). Thankfully, the buses and jeeps did not kill me... I would think it's mainly because they've never seen a cyclist along those areas!
> 
> I'll be going abckt here this christmas. Cycling here I come!



Hi Omniviper!

I'm pretty much on the same boat as you. I left the Philippines at 18 to pursue my undergrad studies here in the states. Been here since. As for cycling in the philippines, I would suggest going to Ayala Alabang where there's a group ride everyday. They do figure 8 laps of 12km each morning. The air is clean and its a residential area .

I grew up in that area and cycling has always been an integral part in our lives. Its a natural progression from BMX to racers.

Take care


Joe


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

psh. arent you even going back? So i heard. But i live in San Juan, greenhills area. Going to ayala alabang is FFAAAR... any place nearer?


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

try Amari, behind SM Mall of Asia. many cyclists, different levels, just pedalling. hehehe. or around Quezon City Circle.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

omniviper said:


> psh. arent you even going back? So i heard. But i live in San Juan, greenhills area. Going to ayala alabang is FFAAAR... any place nearer?



Eventually. I miss home terribly. Everytime I see the guys back home who ride a few laps before heading to work, it makes me think.... this could have been my life.  My folks still are back home and my sisters are both in SE Asia. Maybe after I finish my MBA, I might think about working for dad.

Greenhills is quite a haul.  I'm not sure of any other rider friendly areas around your area. Maybe some areas in Libis (eastwood)?

Which highschool did you attend? I attended CSA Makati (Class of '93). Then I headed to Boston thereafter.

Ingat.

Joe (Jep)


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

It looks like we're getting some progress expanding this thread..

I grew up in the south and hearing the word EDSA sometimes sounds a bit alien to me. Im your typical Filipino hick, and I could count with my ten fingers the number to times I set foot in Manila while living in the Philippines. The boondocks of Panay is what I call home. Lately of course Manila to me is but a transit point between US of A and home. Nevertheless, I still find the place amazing, especially Makati with its festive atmosphere, the crowded fastfood joints, the well heeled ladies at Starbucks on a Friday evening, and of course, the wide expanse of supermalls tempting your wallets to empty its guts.

My riding experience in the Philippines was pretty much limited in the province of Iloilo and a few kilometers outside of the city, traffic was almost nonexistent. I've heard so much about Tagaytay as a good place to ride and to ramp up your VO2 max. Riding EDSA and knowing how Filipino drivers behave is indeed suicide. Except for improving your bicycling handling skills your only other benefit is the high probability of an early bike replacement.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

crisbay said:


> It looks like we're getting some progress expanding this thread..
> 
> I grew up in the south and hearing the word EDSA sometimes sounds a bit alien to me. Im your typical Filipino hick, and I could count with my ten fingers the number to times I set foot in Manila while living in the Philippines. The boondocks of Panay is what I call home. Lately of course Manila to me is but a transit point between US of A and home. Nevertheless, I still find the place amazing, especially Makati with its festive atmosphere, the crowded fastfood joints, the well heeled ladies at Starbucks on a Friday evening, and of course, the wide expanse of supermalls tempting your wallets to empty its guts.
> 
> My riding experience in the Philippines was pretty much limited in the province of Iloilo and a few kilometers outside of the city, traffic was almost nonexistent. I've heard so much about Tagaytay as a good place to ride and to ramp up your VO2 max. Riding EDSA and knowing how Filipino drivers behave is indeed suicide. Except for improving your bicycling handling skills you only other benefit is the high probability of an early bike replacement.


yep, tagaytay is full of rollers. I've always wanted to try it out but im trying to think how to plan out my route.... perhaps through highlands or whatnot.

panay is very nice. in fact, id rather cycle in the provinces just because i wont have to snort in the fresh scent of diesel and black smoke that basically describes the conditions in manila. 


santos,


my whole family is in San Juan, mainly chinese folks who arfe taking care of business or whatnot. i came from xavier, batch 01 so im still a youngun. yeah libis is a possibility. their roads have smoothed out so it'll be awesome i guess.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

omniviper said:


> santos,
> 
> 
> my whole family is in San Juan, mainly chinese folks who arfe taking care of business or whatnot. i came from xavier, batch 01 so im still a youngun. yeah libis is a possibility. their roads have smoothed out so it'll be awesome i guess.


My wife's from ICA and lives in Wackwack. So, I do know the commute time from Alabang to the Greenhills area quite well.  I'm so lucky to have her. She supports me in my addiction. When I had my crash last year, she didn't say anything discouraging or show any worry (she kept it from me) as she knew I loved cycling. She urged me to ride immediately when I'm physically able to. Amazing woman. Also, she didn't mind that I converted half our basement to be my bike shop .

Anyway, I did ask her about the best place to bike aroun your area and Libis is it or if you can stay within the confines of New Manila via Wilsion, I think you'll be also safe from the repugnant scent of dirty diesel fumes from the buses of EDSA. Just make sure you ride around 6:00am .

Some folks in Alabang organize Tagaytay riding trips pretty frequently.... probably because of proximity . Anyway, let me know when you're going home. There could be a trip within your visit.


Ride safely,

Jep


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*You got me!!*



crisbay said:


> Whoa, what a collection! I went through three road bikes since I started riding here in the US. One, An, SR frame with Suntour Superbe groupo, a three year old Fuji Roubaix with Shimano 105 and the latest acquisition of course which is the Orca with DA 9 speed.
> 
> I pretty much use the oldest bike as the one that sits on the trainer permanently for my indoor workout.
> 
> I bet you spend a lot of time oggling those babies of yours when it's cycling season. Same here...PM me in the event you have the itch to see the other side of the coast..especially the Pacific NW.


Yes I do oggle... I could be a professional oggler when it comes to roadbikes. Funny story, the Mrs and I were supposed to visit Seattle, WA late August but had to scrap the vaca as a good friend of ours is getting married at around that time. But no worries. I will PM you when we head out to your direction as Seattle is next on our vacation list.

Likewise, if you and your Mrs decide to drift towards the New England area, feel free to do the same. We'll leave the Mrs's to their devices and let's just ride..... 

Ingat !

Joe (Jep)


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

janix said:


> santosjep! those are really nice bikes! just reading the specs gives you an idea how much you really treasure it. hehehe



Thanks Janix!

Thanks for the kind words. Its an illness. velophilia or something.  Riding has always been a big part of my life even as a boy, I developed a natural affinity to these two wheeled machines.

Jep


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

santosjep said:


> My wife's from ICA and lives in Wackwack. So, I do know the commute time from Alabang to the Greenhills area quite well.  I'm so lucky to have her. She supports me in my addiction. When I had my crash last year, she didn't say anything discouraging or show any worry (she kept it from me) as she knew I loved cycling. She urged me to ride immediately when I'm physically able to. Amazing woman. Also, she didn't mind that I converted half our basement to be my bike shop .
> 
> Anyway, I did ask her about the best place to bike aroun your area and Libis is it or if you can stay within the confines of New Manila via Wilsion, I think you'll be also safe from the repugnant scent of dirty diesel fumes from the buses of EDSA. Just make sure you ride around 6:00am .
> 
> ...



Oh ****! nice! well those streets arent safe anymore these days. WIlson is poretty populated too... we'll see. i might have to content myself with laps around greenhills


----------



## Traxxx (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi guys! I'm a newbie here and I bumped on your site trying to look for a decent road bike. Any personal or store recommendations would be a great help. I can go also for seconds and I just hope it wouldn't be a sky rocket price. I work in Subic Bay but I have a house also here in Cavite. Thank you very much! In any case, i can be reached at my emai, [email protected]


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

the stores i know is in powerplant, makati. problem is that theyre mostly for mountain bikers. I heard there's one in manila but i dont know where. can anyone recommend some bike shops to me too?


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Welcome to our little corner Traxx!

I have been away too long that Im not quite sure what kind of local sources you have there and brand selections available to you. Cartimar used to be the market hub for bicycle parts and I vaguely remember a store in the mid 80s..was it Paulina's? That's where I bought my very first steel frame with weird looking geometry, but heck I was a noobee and weight for me was of prime importance than geometry and comfort. 

Do you plan to build from scratch starting with a frame or are you looking for stock bikes? Any material preference..steel? Aluminum or CF? What kind of moolah are you willing to spend? And what type of riding do you plan to do..racing or recreational? 

Joe, plan that Seattle vacation again and maybe we can coax Omniviper to join us.




> Will be going back there though. The philippines needs some serious brain power because everyone is leaving.


:thumbsup: 

That's very noble Omni..Philippines needs all the help it can muster. I wish I could do the same but Im a virtual prisoner of America's capitalist system and consumerism. That means I have to work my buns off to earn a living with 7 years of college expenses ahead of me, a mortgage to pay and a few multinational companies who rely on my "donation" for survival, Comcast, Cingular, State Farm to name a few. Nevertheless, Im not giving up on the thought of being able to roll up my sleeves one day and share the workload in rebuilding our country.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

omniviper said:


> the stores i know is in powerplant, makati. problem is that theyre mostly for mountain bikers. I heard there's one in manila but i dont know where. can anyone recommend some bike shops to me too?



Hey check this out: 

Bike Shops in PI

Select the radion button "manual"

Dang..Cartimar is still there..and Paulina's!!!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

there we go! Cartimar! Ive been there once and yes, i can confirm bikes. However, prices are too overpriced. Buying a tiagra there is like buying ultegra here.Just import stuff yourself. I plan to buy a 105 level rig and bring it there so i have something to go home to every december. Plus i wont have to worry about my higher end bikes getting stolen or whatnot. 

Nice crisbay! thanks for the link! will visit a few of them when i get back!

as for being a prisoner, it's partially your fault too for moving to america in the first place right? If you hadn't moved, then you wouldn't be a prisoner. But then again, if you hadn't, your quality of life would probably be lower too. It's just that too many people have the colonial mentality in thinking america will be a better place for them. While it may be capital wise, are you willing to sacrifice a lot mkore of your time? While i may be a blue passport holder, I dont plan on living here. Once im done with med school, I'm heading back there. 


and oh yeah, if you guys plan that vacation, sure im in. Im in socal though


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

btw are there any links for road bike clubs? this is more for mtbers


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

omniviper said:


> btw are there any links for road bike clubs? this is more for mtbers


Cant find one in the web but those stores Im pretty sure carry road parts. 




omniviper said:


> as for being a prisoner, it's partially your fault too for moving to america in the first place right? If you hadn't moved, then you wouldn't be a prisoner. But then again, if you hadn't, your quality of life would probably be lower too. It's just that too many people have the colonial mentality in thinking america will be a better place for them. While it may be capital wise, are you willing to sacrifice a lot mkore of your time? While i may be a blue passport holder, I dont plan on living here. Once im done with med school, I'm heading back there.


I can relate to Jean Jacques Rousseau famous quote "Man is born free, and everywhere he is in shackles" We all go through life experiences encountering our little prisons here and there. Geographical location and economic opportunities make no difference, it's just that the world we create for ourselves possesses goals and expectations that eventually become our virtual prisons. Immigrants gravitate to this part of the world laden with hopes of a better life. That 'better life" comes not only in the form of economic rewards through hard work, but among others, is the excellent educational system that this country has to offer. The term colonial mentality therefore, is a great equalizer. We're all here for the same reason and it's because of that general perception and belief that it's "BETTER" than what our place of origin can put forward. 



omniviper said:


> and oh yeah, if you guys plan that vacation, sure im in. Im in socal though


Sounds like a plan! Have you ever visited Seattle before? I lived in Socal for 5 years and I loved riding the San Gabriel River trail. It's a 38 mile ride (one way) with the trail head located at Seal Beach. *SGRT*


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Yeah i guess youre right. I'll go hit up those stores and see what they have.

As for the quote, yes you do have a point. Technically, I too am shackled over school here, because it "technically is better" over here. However, it was more my parent's choice. I would be fine over there since i already went to UP, a fine institution I might add. However, our perception of where things are better would depend on the person and among others, is subjective. You're right in saying that people think it's better over here. But is it really? While there are things you can do over here that you can't over there, the same is likewise as there to over here. It's more about weighing the pros and cons of each situation and finding which one you would find more advantageous to yourself. I'm not criticizing that you moved here, nor am I to anybody. I'm just saying that we have to remember our roots. Eventually, it will all come full circle. I'm just disappointed that instead of concentrating on exporting goods, we instead concentrate on exporting labor. Thats a sign of a stagnant and half dead economy already. I don't even know why I'm empathetic to the Philippines when I'm a full blooded *****, but i damm love that place. 

Yeah, i lived in vancouver before, so we would go past the border and shop at seattle. Great place I might add. 

I lvie right the san gabriel river; that's my training ground lol 



crisbay said:


> Cant find one in the web but those stores Im pretty sure carry road parts.
> 
> I can relate to Jean Jacques Rousseau famous quote "Man is born free, and everywhere he is in shackles" We all go through life experiences encountering our little prisons here and there. Geographical location and economic opportunities make no difference, it's just that the world we create for ourselves possesses goals and expectations that eventually become our virtual prisons. Immigrants gravitate to this part of the world laden with hopes of a better life. That 'better life" comes not only in the form of economic rewards through hard work, but among others, is the excellent educational system that this country has to offer. The term colonial mentality therefore, is a great equalizer. We're all here for the same reason and it's because of that general perception and belief that it's "BETTER" than what our place of origin can put forward.
> 
> Sounds like a plan! Have you ever visited Seattle before? I lived in Socal for 5 years and I loved riding the San Gabriel River trail. It's a 38 mile ride (one way) with the trail head located at Seal Beach. *SGRT*


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

santos! we need pics of those bikes pronto! looks sweet!


----------



## Traxxx (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks Crisbay and Omniviper for the infos. I grew up in Pasay and it's very near Cartimar also. And from what I can tell, yes, the prices are steep there. I started biking since playbikes were a hit then. Hahaha! But now, for keeping fit, I thinking of getting a better one. The one I have now was given by a friend from Japan, steel alloy Panasonic racer bike with all Shimano RX-100 parts. Very old one but still good. I wanted to update myself with the least best parts and frame I can get. Guys, if you know somebody here (Philippines) who wanted to sell their shelved road bike, maybe we can negotiate? Again, thank you very very much for your inputs! I appreciate it.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

Traxx... if you want a custom steel frame, you could go to Ave Maldea at Cainta. He makes good frames, and he's the one who makes frames for the Philippine Team back in the 90's. Now he's using Dedacciai tubes, but their are rumors that he is ordering True Temper. You could also order your own tubing then just bring it to him.


----------



## Traxxx (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks janix! Cainta, Rizal ba? Quite far but maybe its worth it. But I was hoping I could instead get a built one and modify it if needed. I'm a good mechanic. I just need somewhere to start with...


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

yes, Cainta Rizal.

what is good about Ave is, he could copy frame geometries that you wish. You could request for a S-shaped seatstay and a curved seat tube. Then it's up to you where to start.

Hey, i'm from Cavite City (originally), then we migrated to Baguio. hehehe


----------



## Traxxx (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks! by the way, my frame size is 53cm. (Center to Top) and the overall reach is 71cm.... just in case I stumbe on anybody with the same measurements.... Gud day to all!


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Show your bikes!*



omniviper said:


> santos! we need pics of those bikes pronto! looks sweet!


These are the pre-upgraded bikes. I'll post the upgraded versions later. So, kayo, show your bikes!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65190&highlight=somec+starlight


Jep


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Omniviper said:


> Yeah i guess youre right. I'll go hit up those stores and see what they have.
> 
> As for the quote, yes you do have a point. Technically, I too am shackled over school here, because it "technically is better" over here. However, it was more my parent's choice. I would be fine over there since i already went to UP, a fine institution I might add. However, our perception of where things are better would depend on the person and among others, is subjective. You're right in saying that people think it's better over here. But is it really? While there are things you can do over here that you can't over there, the same is likewise as there to over here. It's more about weighing the pros and cons of each situation and finding which one you would find more advantageous to yourself. I'm not criticizing that you moved here, nor am I to anybody. I'm just saying that we have to remember our roots. Eventually, it will all come full circle. I'm just disappointed that instead of concentrating on exporting goods, we instead concentrate on exporting labor. Thats a sign of a stagnant and half dead economy already. I don't even know why I'm empathetic to the Philippines when I'm a full blooded *****, but i damm love that place.
> 
> ...


No offense taken, consider it a healthy exchange. And you're right, perception and reality are two different animals. Well, what a small world and here I am talking to a former Vancouverite. My brother, a former Canadian immigrant lived in Vancouver BC but after snagging a wife across the border, he quit the place. 

Count yourself as the very very few lucky Filipinos whose parents from PI have the resources to provide access to schools in America. Im in the same bind, but with a small advantage of a war chest derived locally, thus "my prison". I have two kids myself, a daughter who just went through her freshman year at UW and another following after her. Local universities are not whoopingly expensive compared to sending a child out of state, but tuition and miscellaneous expenses in one quarter are more than worth the price of a high end bike. There goes my dream of competing with Santosjep's "basement inventory". Believe it or not, at one point, we were exploring UBC but cost considerations being classified as an out-of-towner dissuaded us from actively pursuing it.

The aim is there that we want to migrate to an export economy. The mass exodus of our skilled workers has become a matter of neccesity than choice. There simply are not enough oppotunities as a consequence of our slumbering state of economy. Vietnam has leapfrogged us having notched up one of the best GDP growths in Southeast Asia during the last couple of years. Philippines with all its much vaunted English speaking workforce simply cant provide a favorable environment to draw in foreign money. Our antiquated infrastructure, the precipitous debt-to-GDP ratio that can spell disaster at anytime, systemic corruption and devisive politics are exactly not the right combination to move this country forward. At least next to India, we're the preferred destination for outsourced call centers. Check out Peter Wallace's "Does Philiipines Have a Chance". In capsulized form he enumarated the intrinsic nature of our problems as a country.

I still miss California at least you're always guaranteed to see the sun for a great part of the year. The Pacific Northwest with its winter weather offers a few breaks for an out-of-the-trainer excursions.



Traxx said:


> Thanks Crisbay and Omniviper for the infos. I grew up in Pasay and it's very near Cartimar also. And from what I can tell, yes, the prices are steep there. I started biking since playbikes were a hit then. Hahaha! But now, for keeping fit, I thinking of getting a better one. The one I have now was given by a friend from Japan, steel alloy Panasonic racer bike with all Shimano RX-100 parts. Very old one but still good. I wanted to update myself with the least best parts and frame I can get. Guys, if you know somebody here (Philippines) who wanted to sell their shelved road bike, maybe we can negotiate? Again, thank you very very much for your inputs! I appreciate it.


I wish I could offer you my 9 speed DuraAce as Im ready to convert to 10 speed. It has less than a 1000 miles on it. I have a Fuji Roubaix that I converted to DA 9 speed after a year from 105 components. I cannibalized the parts after I got my new frame last April. But well, wish you luck with your new bike. Keep us updated with your progress and a picture will perhaps do justice later.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

santosjep said:


> These are the pre-upgraded bikes. I'll post the upgraded versions later. So, kayo, show your bikes!
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=65190&highlight=somec+starlight
> 
> ...


Jep,

I cant imagine having a fleet of four girlfriends and how much more, four bikes!! Any favorite amongst the four? I'd pick the sexy Guerciotti. And the lightest? My guess would be Orbea.


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

I have been spending too much time on thread more than the time I spend with the biking hobby. Omniviper, maybe you can offer some inputs here since you're in the medical profession. I'll sign a waiver not to hold this against you in the event of a misdiagnosis..haha.

Anyway, I have cooled my heels for the last two weeks with not a single minute spent riding my bike. A routine physical brought in a urinalysis results showing prostate infection..damned that saddle! It was all a surprise with no physical discomfort, no symptoms and the energy to hammer was still there. We cyclists are immune to pain,yeah! PSA (Prostate Specific Antigen) is normal. Just another type of illness we cyclist are susceptible I guess. But here's what really bugged me..the medication that was prescribed..commonly known as Cipro. A broad spectrum antibiotic known not only to fix prostate and urinary track infections but also STD, anthrax exposure, etc. I dont know if I was just being paranoid but one potential side effect is the possibility of a tendon rupture (especially achilles tendon) coupled with extreme sensibility to sun exposure. What the....!!! The basic elements of being a cyclist, the sun and healthy tendons!! So against my better judgement, there I went on a two week hiatus. I simply could have asked my doctor for another alternative medication but how naive I was. I learned quicky that most doctors dont take over-the-telephone consultation, another appointment was neccesary. Screw that, so I literally swallowed the bitter pill and moved on.

Im still in the dark about the lingering effects of the medication although I was done with Cipro four days ago. Omniviper, can you help out on this? Am I good to go and blaze the Snohomish MUT?

It's a beautiful day in the Pacific Northwest..we're in the 80s. 

In response to Jep's request here's a pic of my main squeeze..I'll post the other two later:

ORBEA ORCA


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Nice orca!*



crisbay said:


> In response to Jep's request here's a pic of my main squeeze..I'll post the other two later:
> 
> ORBEA ORCA



Wow... ganda. Did you get the 10speed yet? Try GVHBIKES.com. They're pretty competitive in price. I ordered a kit from them for my somec and had a pleasant experince. They're based in orgon so, delivery should be quick .

Jep


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

here's my frameset:








Compact. Chinese made. Very light for the price. Here's their website: https://www.mosso-bike.com.cn/

that's a nice Orca crisbay!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

santosjep said:


> Wow... ganda. Did you get the 10speed yet? Try GVHBIKES.com. They're pretty competitive in price. I ordered a kit from them for my somec and had a pleasant experince. They're based in orgon so, delivery should be quick .
> 
> Jep


Thanks Jep. 'Surprised to see an online vendor close to my backyard selling competitively priced components. The frame inventory is great. Many thanks for the info. I have not converted to 10 speed but the wife has given the green light for the purchase. I seem to have lost momentum after being sidelined by a minor health issue the past week. I was also looking at Probikekit.com when they were having that additional 10 percent off. The price savings was great but with a big purchase like that I got intimidated by potential nightmare it could create dealing with an overseas company if the transaction turned out to be problematic. Got a few items from them, mostly clothing and with no sales tax and free mailing they're one of the most competitive online vendors. 

Enjoy your weekend ride!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

janix said:


> here's my frameset:
> 
> Compact. Chinese made. Very light for the price. Here's their website: http://www.mosso-bike.com.cn/
> 
> that's a nice Orca crisbay!


Thanks Janix..Whoa a climbing frame? Rigid and light? It speaks much of the kind of terrain that this frame will be used in. Please post a pic when the project is completed.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

cris, I think you misunderstood me. I said, until I finish med school does not mean I'm in yet. I'm still doing my apps this year, so i could hopefully enter by 2007.

Here's my question. How or why do you think it's the saddle that caused the infection? I mean, compared to women, our thing is/ has a smaller hole. couldn't it been somethin else? like... fiddly diddly with other people aside from the missus? In that case, its a good thing that there's nothing wrong and it seems that you caught the infection during its growth phase. As for the side effects, I'm not sure of the enzymatic reactions that Cipro inhibits or manipulates so I really can't advise you on the tendon issue, although i find it strange that medication for groin infections can really do that. Have you done research? Did the doc give any advise on why he used cipro? And last but not least, did he actually arrive at a conclusion on what the disease really is, or is it just your run of the mill E.coli bacteria that manged to enter your wee wee?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

Well, i'll just say that God has been good to my family and me. I shouldn't even be here in the first place. As for your daughter... Let's see pics! Woohoo! Nah im kidding. I shouldn't be hitting on little kids. Its working yuppies for me. Hahaha. But man, all I can say is that people who grew up here are totally different, that's for sure.

I browsed the website you gave me and it seems that it does bring up good points on why we're in a rut. It's become a necessity to become a labor economy because the hole we dug ourselves in is pretty sizable already. Had we done the necessary reforms earlier, we still would have been number two to Japan, or maybe number three with my root country, China. It's pretty much because of what the website said. We got too sidetracked in trivial matters that we lost focus... It's pretty sad too that economics wise, migratory immigrants from China hold around 70-80% of Philippine economics... Not that I'm complaining but where did you guys go? Sometimes I wonder... would have it been better if we said yes to the US and became like Hawaii instead. Then everyone would be happy and the Philippines wouldn't be in such a deep ruthole as it is now./

As for California, it does get pretty monotonous. On some occasions you do miss forests, trees and mountains instead of cities, deserts and sunshine. I'd rather have a comprehensive area than one that focuses on one.


Santos...

DAMM YOU AND YOUR BIKES! That's too much! How much did it cost you! Could you give one of them to me?  Oh yeah, do any of those bikes use pure AL? Like deda tubing?

And nice orbea orca. Is that going to be your only bike? You should buy more!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

omniviper said:


> cris, I think you misunderstood me. I said, until I finish med school does not mean I'm in yet. I'm still doing my apps this year, so i could hopefully enter by 2007.
> 
> Here's my question. How or why do you think it's the saddle that caused the infection? I mean, compared to women, our thing is/ has a smaller hole. couldn't it been somethin else? like... fiddly diddly with other people aside from the missus? In that case, its a good thing that there's nothing wrong and it seems that you caught the infection during its growth phase. As for the side effects, I'm not sure of the enzymatic reactions that Cipro inhibits or manipulates so I really can't advise you on the tendon issue, although i find it strange that medication for groin infections can really do that. Have you done research? Did the doc give any advise on why he used cipro? And last but not least, did he actually arrive at a conclusion on what the disease really is, or is it just your run of the mill E.coli bacteria that manged to enter your wee wee?


Yup, I've done extensive research on Cipro and one shared attribute among articles you can find in the web is the unexplained weakening of the tendon. The same issue about tendon rupture is also a very specific item included in the pharmacist's lists of possible side effects.

Possible cause of prostate infection and I quote:

_Physical activity. Although regular exercise, especially jogging or
biking, is great for the rest of your body, it may irritate your prostate
gland.

Risk factors:
Although prostate problems occur most often in men age 60 or older, they
can affect men of any age, particularly those older than 40. However, you're
more likely to develop prostatitis when you're younger, even before age 40.

You may also be at increased risk if you:

1. Recently had a bladder infection or an infection of your urethra
2. Recently had a urinary catheter inserted during a medical procedure
3. Stop and start while urinating
4. Have a job that subjects you to strong vibrations, such as driving a truck or operating heavy equipment
5. Jog or bicycle on a regular basis_

Bicycling is an occupational hazard. Dang who can I sue? 

Just got the lab results today and the Doctor noted....."take cipro as prescribed for prostatitis" Never had any other sexual partners other than Miss Orbea Orca that I caress, ogle and go to bed with every night. Im married to my bicycle..!     

Thanks for answering my post and I wish you the best..the med school and the future career in PI.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Its no use sitting around....*



janix said:


> here's my frameset:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Build it!


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

of course. hehhee... im in the process....


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

hello peeps! newbie here and yet i'm retiring hehe so i'm selling this:










GTS Frame
Shimano 105 group set

see to appreciate! thanks!

asking is 22k - 09175251911 - oli


----------



## Traxxx (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome toc525 or should I say Oli? Nice bike you have. Why retiring??? 
Janix, who's your favorite bike parts dealer here in Manila? I really like Crisbay's Orbea! The best! Cris, are you from California?


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

thanks for the welcome traxxx oli here, no time for biking and a bit lazy haha...tnx for the comment!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Traxxx! I live in the Pacific Northwest...Everett, Washington to be exact. How's that bike project coming along?


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Toc525, I hope you're not quitting cycling forever. Now that you're retired, what a better time to put more emphasis on an excercise program. Cycling da best!!!


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

crisbay i hope so too...


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

toc! GOOD CALL! Now i dont have to bring my bike home again! How old is the bike? WHen did you get it? Also, and most importantly, whats the weight and the size of the bike. 

Details on the componentry too if you please. If all goes well, I'll ask my mom to purchase it for me there.


----------



## Traxxx (Aug 4, 2006)

I'm still working on it seriously Crisbay. Pero I may have to buy it (probably and most likely) in the US instead coz I may be leaving very soon for Alabama to work there. I was informed I got the green signal. So for now, I'm carefully studying every details and infos I can get form you guys on best parts, designs and costs! (most important) hahahaha! I'm looking on Ti frames and Ultegra groupsets now and finding best dealers. Trek has pretty nice line of CF frames also.....Regards!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Well, Congratulations! Immigrant or job offer? I dont mean to disparage the country but there's that liberating feeling of being able to depart from a seemingly sinking ship. Welcome to America!


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

5mos old... err how do i weigh it? if i carry it it's almost 30-50lbs i guess hehe...mid sized bike i think...it just fits me well (5 footer hehe) sorry for the lack of info as i've said i'm a newbie and i just got up and bought the sucker cos i'm a sucker haha...


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Toc, if you have access to a weighing scale, how about weighing yourself first and then you and bike...subtract the difference and voila!! It may not be an exact science but approximation might bring you closer to selling this item.

A 30-50lbs bike is like carrying a ton of lead..It should be lighter. My older bikes range from 19-21lbs and the new Orbea 15-16lbs.

Cris


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

toc525 said:


> 5mos old... err how do i weigh it? if i carry it it's almost 30-50lbs i guess hehe...mid sized bike i think...it just fits me well (5 footer hehe) sorry for the lack of info as i've said i'm a newbie and i just got up and bought the sucker cos i'm a sucker haha...


toc, are you serious? my mtb weighs around 28lbs. heavy, i know, don't comment on it.  
GTS frames are quite heavygat, maybe 3 pounds or more than the Giant OCR frameset. I would say your bike weighs around 20-25lbs tops.


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

traxx,

i don't have any preference on bike shops in manila. I do everything by order from my supplier. But i would say, i like the atmosphere of All Terra at Libis.


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

oops stupid me haha, now why did i not think of that?!? haha weighed it and and it weighs 20lbs give or take


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

hrmmm as expected of a gt frame. can you measure the size? Like get a tape measure and measure from the middle of the bottom bracket. Basically from where the bolt of the pedal arms are secured (kung nasaan yung parang hex screw sa dulo ng pedal) to the top of the seat tube or the middle of the intersection of the top and seat tube


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

omniviper said:


> hrmmm as expected of a gt frame. can you measure the size? Like get a tape measure and measure from the middle of the bottom bracket. Basically from where the bolt of the pedal arms are secured (kung nasaan yung parang hex screw sa dulo ng pedal) to the top of the seat tube or the middle of the intersection of the top and seat tube


err...pag naka baba sagad yung pedal? hehe excuse my ignorance haha


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Toc, He wants you to measure the distance between these two points.


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

hey thanks crisbay was just about to edit the pic haha thanks for the help

i measure 39cm.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

nuts! i forgot this is compact geometry! dow! 

crisbay, whats the conversion of t-c of 50 for a conventional roadbike to sloping? im not used to comapct frames


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Hmm wondered about that too since there are only three sizes, small, med and large. Got this from TCR's site. I hope this is what you're looking for:


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

oli, can you do one last favor. can you measure the top tube length? Since you're 5", im assuming it an extra small, but judging from how low your seatpost is to the frame, im thinking it might be a small or at most a med. im 5'6 so i use 50cm -51 cm as c-s


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

omniviper said:


> oli, can you do one last favor. can you measure the top tube length? Since you're 5", im assuming it an extra small, but judging from how low your seatpost is to the frame, im thinking it might be a small or at most a med. im 5'6 so i use 50cm -51 cm as c-s


sir omniviper, err where is this located? top tube? haha


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Toc,

Please refer to this for measurement guide. It's from Giant's webside and a good reference tool:










Measure A is the seat tube, a bit different the way traditional frames are measured. D is top tube and G is wheelbase. Hope this helps.

Omniviper: The above frame geometry is model specific and has nothing to do with the sizing standard graph before this post.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

thanks crisbay. if i only had photoshop i would have done the necessary edits, but you saved my buttie again. 

toc, let me know what you have. i know that compacts are kinda specific but i was just deducing that since his seatpost was all the way down, maybe just maybe the bike would be right for me


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

crisbay u r da man!!! thanks for all the help!

measured top tube (D) = 50cm


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

very nice! and 22K is the last you can go ? wala bang kababayan discount?

one problem im having is that i wont be able to visually inspect the bike... i really wont know how great this will run. pic looks great though.

you cant give me more info on the other components? like seat post, wheels, etc?


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

omniviper said:


> very nice! and 22K is the last you can go ? wala bang kababayan discount?
> 
> one problem im having is that i wont be able to visually inspect the bike... i really wont know how great this will run. pic looks great though.
> 
> you cant give me more info on the other components? like seat post, wheels, etc?


the lowest i can go is 20k that's it...who will buy it for u here? i can bring it to them and let them see for themselves. tapos tanong nyo na lang sa kanila kung ok o hindi. honestly speaking may tama yung right brake handle kasi sumemplang ako hehe other than that everything is a-ok but that still depends on your quality check.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*How tall are you?*



omniviper said:


> very nice! and 22K is the last you can go ? wala bang kababayan discount?
> 
> one problem im having is that i wont be able to visually inspect the bike... i really wont know how great this will run. pic looks great though.
> 
> you cant give me more info on the other components? like seat post, wheels, etc?


Omniviper.

How tall are you? This bike is tiny! My wife has a similar top tube measurment (but in a traditional geom) and she's 5'2''. This bike will fit you if you're 5'1'' - 5'4''. If you're taller than this given range, you'll probably look like a bear on a clownbike at the big top.

Even if you're just gonna use the bike during your visits home, it might be a cramped ride for you. It looks like a good deal for 20k Php but if it doesn't fit you, it might not be worth the deal.


Jep


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*a fleet of girlfriends?*



crisbay said:


> Jep,
> 
> I cant imagine having a fleet of four girlfriends and how much more, four bikes!! Any favorite amongst the four? I'd pick the sexy Guerciotti. And the lightest? My guess would be Orbea.



Crisbay!

I can't fathom having a harem of girls. My mental capability will debilitate with a girl + 1 scenario.  But bikes.... a whole new world here my freind. The more the merrier I would be. For my favorite, I have none. I love them all equally . However for my "bling" bike, it would be the SOMEC. TOC (total ownership cost) was absurd. Because of that, I won't be racing it nor bringin it out when there's a chance of rain. It weighs around 17lbs. Its not a weight weenie. I'm a big guy at 6'1'' and 195lbs. I dont want anything crumpling and cracking underneath me.

The Orbea is a steel bike a shade under 20 lbs. Its my century bike. I used this last year when I rode accross Massachussets (Total of 182 miles). Its a very plush ride.

The Guerciotti is my current rain/crit bike. Its fast and nimble and weighs very similar to the SOMEC. Ditto to the Wilier but I never got the chance to race it as I acquired the Guerciotti just a few months after I got the Wilier.

Jep


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

santosjep said:


> Omniviper.
> 
> How tall are you? This bike is tiny! My wife has a similar top tube measurment (but in a traditional geom) and she's 5'2''. This bike will fit you if you're 5'1'' - 5'4''. If you're taller than this given range, you'll probably look like a bear on a clownbike at the big top.
> 
> ...


I'm 5'6. According to the measurements at competitive cyclist... 

The Competitive Fit	The Eddy Fit	The French Fit
Seat tube range c-c	47.7 - 48.2	48.9 - 49.4	50.6 - 51.1
Seat tube range c-t	49.2 - 49.7	50.4 - 50.9	52.1 - 52.6
Top tube length 52.7 - 53.1 52.7 - 53.1	53.9 - 54.3
Stem Length 10.2 - 10.8	9.1 - 9.7	9.3 - 9.9
BB-Saddle Position	64.9 - 66.9	64.1 - 66.1	62.4 - 64.4
Saddle-Handlebar	49.2 - 49.8	50.0 - 50.6	51.7 - 52.3
Saddle Setback 2.2 - 2.6	3.4 - 3.8	2.9 - 3.3
Seatpost Type	NON-SETBACK	NON-SETBACK	SETBACK

Gender	M
Inseam	73.66 cm
Trunk	60.96 cm
Forearm	33.02 cm
Arm	60.96 cm
Thigh	53.34 cm
Lower Leg	48.26 cm
Sternal Notch	132.08 cm
Total Body Height	167 cm

The center to top should be around 50. I have a bigger torso than legs which is why my c-t is only about 50. But you're right with the t to t length... oh crap, i thought toc said 50 c to t. oh man... not good... oh well. i suppose ill have to find another bike and just bring it there...


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Center to top measurement only applicable for Traditional Geometry.*



omniviper said:


> I'm 5'6.
> Gender	M
> Inseam	73.66 cm
> Trunk	60.96 cm
> ...


Hi Omniviper,

The bike in question has a sloping top tube. Center to top measurement loses its usefullness unless your legs are freakishly short compared to your torso. I would think you might ride a 53 top tube comfortably with a 110 stem (even 120 if you want to be more aero). If you were to buy this bike, you'll need a 140-150 stem and a heck of a lot of setback, plus a mtb seatpost . My friend, who built his Cube bike, has roughly around your same dimentions as you. You could see him in the pics I posted in the other BIKE/FRAME forum.

Bili ka na lang ng Ritchey break away frame or have couplers retrofitted to a steel frame. 

Jep


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

santosjep said:


> Omniviper.
> 
> How tall are you? This bike is tiny! My wife has a similar top tube measurment (but in a traditional geom) and she's 5'2''. This bike will fit you if you're 5'1'' - 5'4''. If you're taller than this given range, you'll probably look like a bear on a clownbike at the big top.
> 
> ...


err...hmm. my brother is 5'7" and uses the bike as well, adjusts the seat and he doesn't look cramped to me. oh well...


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

toc525 said:


> err...hmm. my brother is 5'7" and uses the bike as well, adjusts the seat and he doesn't look cramped to me. oh well...



5'7'' with a 50cm top tube? It's hard to believe that he's not cramped. He's gotta be sitting more up right. Not to mention, he's knees would probably hit the handlebars if he gets off the saddle sprinting w/o care.

If you're thing is to race crits; you would need a more responsive bike. This case, it may be preferable to ride a smaller frame than usual. I'm 6'1'', with a shorter torso in comparison to my legs. I ride 56top tube frames with 120 stem. When I started racing crits, I rode a 54 top tube with 110 stem. It was fine during quick races but for long rides, it was difficult. With a shorter cockpit, climbing hills were more of a challenge than usual. It felt cumbersome. So, I sold my 54 bike and got a 56 for crits this year.

Like I said earlier, my wife's 5'2'', and rides a 50cm trad geometry frame with an 80mm stem. It fits her fine. I can't imagine a person 5'7'' riding her bike comfortably.

Jep


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

santosjep said:


> 5'7'' with a 50cm top tube? It's hard to believe that he's not cramped. He's gotta be sitting more up right. Not to mention, he's knees would probably hit the handlebars if he gets off the saddle sprinting w/o care.
> 
> If you're thing is to race crits; you would need a more responsive bike. This case, it may be preferable to ride a smaller frame than usual. I'm 6'1'', with a shorter torso in comparison to my legs. I ride 56top tube frames with 120 stem. When I started racing crits, I rode a 54 top tube with 110 stem. It was fine during quick races but for long rides, it was difficult. With a shorter cockpit, climbing hills were more of a challenge than usual. It felt cumbersome. So, I sold my 54 bike and got a 56 for crits this year.
> 
> ...


yup not cramped at all...he opted for a higher height in sitting position and a longer steering rod/shaft. but i guess he's sitting in an upright position

btw here's our pic, judge for yourself

my brothers bike, same frame longer steering shaft, higher seating positing









from left to right: my brother the 5'7" guy, friend same frame as ours, and me the 5'









my bro in action


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

hrmmm yep... definitely looks too small. Toc, if you look at your brother, he is upright. No aerodynamics right there. People usuallyn ride their bikes, with their back FLAT, especially in races. I right flat, maybe even with a negative angle because i also do triathlons so my back is used to it already. btw, i think i saw your bro before. Where does he go to school? Or where do you go to school

here's a pic of levi









triathlon/ TT setup









far shot


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

st stephens high school, cksc college hehe. yup now i know, he's in an upright position haha


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

he's in the hoods, i think that's normal to be upright?? :-?


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

janix, but even if he dropped to the drops, he still would have a consierable positive angle on his back.

toc,
ahh, never mind. hahah but i thought i saw him from somewhere. I came from xavier so i guess thats why everyone looks the same


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Let me throw in my 2 cents just to stir the pot a bit and create more confusion... Let's just say that Omni's ideal frame is a 53 toptube and a 110mm stem. Toc's top tube is 50 and judging from the pic it looks like an 80mm stem to me. The difference between 53 and 50 top tube when converted to inches is 1.18. Replacing a stem from 80 mm to 110mm is a difference of 30mm. Convert 30mm to inches and guess what you'd come up with? 1.18 inches!!! And there goes the gap between 50 and 53 toptube effectively neutralized by the longer 110mm stem. Slap in a 10 degree seatback seatpost and dont you think Toc's frame could still be viable for a 5'6 rider? Im no expert on the nuances of various frame geometries being a recreational rider, but I like reading diverse ideas and opinions which this thread has certainly provided.

Toc!! The love handles need to go! You cant retire yet!! J/K


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

crisbay said:


> Let me throw in my 2 cents just to stir the pot a bit and create more confusion... Let's just say that Omni's ideal frame is a 53 toptube and a 110mm stem. Toc's top tube is 50 and judging from the pic it looks like an 80mm stem to me. The difference between 53 and 50 top tube when converted to inches is 1.18. Replacing a stem from 80 mm to 110mm is a difference of 30mm. Convert 30mm to inches and guess what you'd come up with? *1.18 inches!!!* And there goes the gap between 50 and 53 toptube effectively neutralized by the longer 110mm stem. Slap in a 10 degree seatback seatpost and dont you think Toc's frame could still be viable for a 5'6 rider? Im no expert on the nuances of various frame geometries being a recreational rider, but I like reading diverse ideas and opinions which this thread has certainly provided.
> 
> Toc!! The love handles need to go! You cant retire yet!! J/K


i am out of words to praise you crisbay! u r da god!!! i'm not worthy, i'm not worthy hahaha.
really want to reduce weight and i think biking is really not for me hehe...


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Frame too small.*



toc525 said:


> yup not cramped at all...he opted for a higher height in sitting position and a longer steering rod/shaft. but i guess he's sitting in an upright position
> 
> btw here's our pic, judge for yourself


Toc525,

Yes, you're brother's frame is too small for him. He's riding a frame size xs where he's meant to ride a medium. Also, there's a massive stack of hs spacers exposing a good portion of the steering column almost directly proportional to the headtube length. Remember this year's Paris-Roubaix and Hincapie? I'm not saying it's gonna happen but you should keep in mind that the more steering tube is exposed, the greater probability it would snap, especially in sprints. Forget sprints... isang lubak lang.

Looking at your brother's position on the bike, he's quite upright while on the hoods. He should be lower at that position while on the hoods. On a properly sized bike, he should be that upright while on the top of the bars. Also, like I mentioned before, if he's not careful, he might knee the handlebars.

You're bike however is perfect for you. It took me quite a long search to fiind a bike fitting my Mrs. w/o going to 650c wheels. Her bike is the smallest that Coppi Bikes make. I rode with her yesterday and observed her position. It was just right. Anyone bigger than 5'4'' trying her bike would not be as effective.

You can always make a bike "FIT." There are stems, seatpost, and crank combinations you can use for this. However, you're riding style might be compromised. If you're going to invest in an item which you'll spend hours at a time, make sure it fits well. The thing with elongating the stem is that you'll considerably notice a difference in handling. The longer the stem, the more stable the ride is and the slower you will be in navigating through a jam-packed street.

I would suggest your bro to swap the frame he has to a bigger one, probably a medium. He'll notice a huge difference in comfort and handling.


Jep


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

crisbay said:


> Let me throw in my 2 cents just to stir the pot a bit and create more confusion... Let's just say that Omni's ideal frame is a 53 toptube and a 110mm stem. Toc's top tube is 50 and judging from the pic it looks like an 80mm stem to me. The difference between 53 and 50 top tube when converted to inches is 1.18. Replacing a stem from 80 mm to 110mm is a difference of 30mm. Convert 30mm to inches and guess what you'd come up with? 1.18 inches!!! And there goes the gap between 50 and 53 toptube effectively neutralized by the longer 110mm stem. Slap in a 10 degree seatback seatpost and dont you think Toc's frame could still be viable for a 5'6 rider? Im no expert on the nuances of various frame geometries being a recreational rider, but I like reading diverse ideas and opinions which this thread has certainly provided.
> 
> Toc!! The love handles need to go! You cant retire yet!! J/K


Crisbay!

my 2cts. Stem length affects handling. Setback affects KOP. by adding 30mm on the stem will give a significant change in handling and setback might change your pedaling efficiency. 

Jep


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

santosjep said:


> Toc525,
> 
> Yes, you're brother's frame is too small for him. He's riding a frame size xs where he's meant to ride a medium. Also, there's a massive stack of hs spacers exposing a good portion of the steering column almost directly proportional to the headtube length. Remember this year's Paris-Roubaix and Hincapie? I'm not saying it's gonna happen but you should keep in mind that the more steering tube is exposed, the greater probability it would snap, especially in sprints. Forget sprints... isang lubak lang.
> 
> ...


yup. now i get that he's in an upright position. we did not study more on this haha we just up and bought the first thing we saw hahaha...our bad :mad2: ...anyways thanks for the concern for my bro but he said he wanted the way his bike as it is...he's not going pro or anything just a simple biking activity now and then...doesn't even race with anybody haha...tulungan mo na lang akong ibenta ito sa mga "pandak" na tulad ko hahaha...really need the money.

thanks!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Jep,

What would be your take on an ideal stem length without compromising safety, handling and performance? Im the same height as Omniviper and using Orca's semi compact with 53/110 toptube-stem combo. Boy you're right on the money! Initially, I thought the stem was too long but now Im under the impression I need a longer stem than 110. I have a longer body torso as well. 

I still have to understand the dangers of too many stem spacers. Im using a one piece 30 mm which is the threshold of a safe setup, based from my readings. How does this affect safety exaclty if there's a good amount of top compression coupled with a good stem grip on the steerer tube? 

Thanks!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

How many spacers is too many spacers? I have a triathlon softride. The person who rode it had three spacers underneath it when i bought it from her. But i found it too upright and actually found out i did not need the spacers at all. SO right now those three spacers are on top of the headtube. I think they're approximately 1/2 inches each. SO thjats around1.5 inches of exposed fork


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

crisbay said:


> Jep,
> 
> What would be your take on an ideal stem length without compromising safety, handling and performance? Im the same height as Omniviper and using Orca's semi compact with 53/110 toptube-stem combo. Boy you're right on the money! Initially, I thought the stem was too long but now Im under the impression I need a longer stem than 110. I have a longer body torso as well.
> 
> ...


Hi Crisbay!

Stem length is subjective. It really depends on your riding style and purpose. For long rides, a longer stem is better (from experience) for stability. I found that short stems offer a twitchier ride. Going at a 40mph downhill, you'd like to be as stable as you can possibly be.  If you do city riding, a shorter stem would be better in weaving in and out of traffic.

An LBS employee once told me that 110 stem is the benchmark. Without regard to bike sizing, I'm not too sure if I'll buy that argument. Some scoff at stems that are less than 100 and more than 120. So, I tried it  I have Deda Magic stems at 110, 120 and 130. Crazy, I know but I'd like to try and experience than just reading and projecting. Anyway, I found that 130 really offered a more stable ride than the 110. I didn't notice it at first but when I switched bikes (to one with a 110) after a 20 mile ride. I found steering with the 110 to be more dynamic. 

a jump from 110 to 120 isnt that dramatic. You'll be stretched out a little. In some cases, it might offer a more comfortable ride. This year, I switched my stems to 120 from 110 and increased my handlebar width from 42c-c to 44c-c. There was a learning curve (a 25 mile ride) as shoulder muscles adjusted to the new position. This change shifted my position to an equivalent of a 20mm stem increase. I like it more than the 110.

I have a friend who is an avid Colnago fan. He uses 130 stems. It fits his riding style. He's 6'2'' and rides a Colnago 59 (equivalent to a 56cm top tube frame). Some might say that the frame is small for him but he argues that Colnagos are built to use longer stems. I'm not sure if that trully is the case. Readings, however indicate some truth to that argument.

Stem length allow a certain amount of play into making a bike fit a person's size. However, the downside to that is it compromises one's riding style. In my opinion, comfort and riding style should come before "making a frame fit you." Did that make sense?

I'm rambling now. Surely, I can't hide the fact that I'm such a bike geek. Anyway, I'm going off tangent. Spacers! I'm assuming you have a carbon steerer. 30mm of spacers should suffice. I have 25 on my SOMEC, Wilier and Guerciotti. Then, I have 10 on my Orbea (long headtube). When you're sprinting or climbing, your tendency is to rock the bike from side to side using the handlebars. The steering column exposed (above the headtube) is a weak point because the headtube provides tortional support when you're doing the above action. Anything excessive (probably more than 40mm) above the headtube may be unsafe. I have not seen one break during group rides (Thankfully). But I already crashed (collided with a car) with the breaklevers hitting the trunk of the car eventually killing my ergo levers. With that amount of force, it could have snapped my steering tube if it were excessively long.

Whew.... anyway, see if 120 is comfortable for you. I also found that wider bars help me brethe better.


Jep


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Fluid Spinner!!*



omniviper said:


> How many spacers is too many spacers? I have a triathlon softride. The person who rode it had three spacers underneath it when i bought it from her. But i found it too upright and actually found out i did not need the spacers at all. SO right now those three spacers are on top of the headtube. I think they're approximately 1/2 inches each. SO thjats around1.5 inches of exposed fork


Omniviper!

You must be a spinning machine! :thumbsup: Softrides may be a bouncy ride to one who mashes.

So... where are the pictures of these rides? 


Jep


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

in due time man. i just havent had the time to take pics of them!


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

I see the passion! Excellent dissertation Jep! 

I'll play it by the ear, at this point I feel comfy with the 110 but the position is not as aero as I wanted it to be. I could either reduce the spacer or adjust my saddle. My saddle is at the maximum forward position but my knees are sensitive to subtle adjustment changes. Riding position is always an experiment in progress!!

Thanks again!


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

jeezus christ, this is the biggest thread under this forum categroy! way to go guys!


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

hmmm.... i wonder how my frame would suit me... anyway, that's only temporary... so i could immediately ride my new bike, then i'll buy a new frame. hehehe


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

omniviper, post a pic of you riding your bike. hehehe i want to see how close your lips gets to the top tube. hehehe 

toc, whats the update on your bike?

hows everyone? hehehe


----------



## toc525 (Aug 7, 2006)

janix no buyer yet really need the money to get my car fixed :cryin:


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

toc

if you havent sold your bike

is uggest you check this site out

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/PhilippineCyclingNetwork/

im looking to fidning new pals to cyckle with when i get there


----------



## crisbay (Apr 9, 2006)

Check out these websites of PI's local cyclists: 

http://www.cebucycling.com/forum/
http://www.terrylarrazabalbikefest.com/

The types of bikes that you'd see in this thread is like a microcosm of the country's great divide between rich and poor, from the fanciest bling bikes to the knockoffs and vintage bikes that cyclists of modest means still use.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

crisbay said:


> Check out these websites of PI's local cyclists:
> 
> http://www.cebucycling.com/forum/
> http://www.terrylarrazabalbikefest.com/
> ...



Nice links chrisbay!!!

The cebu forum pictures brings back memories. I remember inheriting a 12 speed Huffy from my dad with steer tube shifters when I was around 14. I tried so hard to make it look like the big boys' rides but of no avail.  I also remember beggiing for a Giant bike equipped with 105 (downtube shifters) everytime we visit the Duty-Free Store by the airport.  It was $500. Again, the same result.

Jep


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Check out our local pinoy club based in LA/Long Beach:
http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/ADOBOvelo/

We have weekly rides 4 times a week.

One of our guys will be competing in the upcoming World's Men's Elite (track).


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

stihl said:


> Check out our local pinoy club based in LA/Long Beach:
> http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/ADOBOvelo/
> 
> We have weekly rides 4 times a week.
> ...



joined. will go on goat mode this saturday with you guiys. hopefully i dont get dropped


----------



## stihl (Oct 27, 2005)

Have fun! I won't be riding with Adobo this Saturday but I'll see you next week..there's a bbq after the ride so I will be there for sure.

And also, go easy on the old guys..they've got squeaky knees.


----------



## omniviper (Sep 18, 2004)

they'll probably use a whippersnapper like me to eat the bike crud they leave behind


----------



## janix (Mar 24, 2006)

*try this!*

www.pinoyroadies.org


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

Mabuhay !!!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

You guys have some serious nads to ride in Manila. I wouldn't try it. 

Kano ako, pero tumira ako sa Pilipinas ng tatlong taon. Marunong ako magsalita ng Tagalog na kounti.


----------



## nismosr (Jun 27, 2007)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> You guys have some serious nads to ride in Manila. I wouldn't try it.
> 
> Kano ako, pero tumira ako sa Pilipinas ng tatlong taon. Marunong ako magsalita ng Tagalog na kounti.



They just had the Tour of Matabungkay I believe. it's a 4 stage race.


----------



## Rabbit83 (Oct 20, 2009)

im bumping this thread...im looking for some pinoys who rides
in Sacramento Ca. area

Mabuhay po Kayong Lahat!


----------



## 1fast-SL1 (May 3, 2010)

I'm looking for some pinoys to ride with in philly...


----------



## LowriderS10 (Aug 22, 2011)

Not from the Philippines, but I was just there a few days ago for 2 weeks...beautiful country, but riding those roads must be hell for some of you guys!!


----------



## alex3059 (6 mo ago)

santosjep said:


> My wife's from ICA and lives in Wackwack. So, I do know the commute time from Alabang to the Greenhills area quite well.  I'm so lucky to have her. She supports me in my addiction. When I had my crash last year, she didn't say anything discouraging or show any worry (she kept it from me) as she knew I loved cycling. She urged me to ride immediately when I'm physically able to. Amazing woman. Also, she didn't mind that I converted half our basement to be my bike shop .
> 
> Anyway, I did ask her about the best place to bike aroun your area and Libis is it or if you can stay within the confines of New Manila via Wilsion, I think you'll be also safe from the repugnant scent of dirty diesel fumes from the buses of EDSA. Just make sure you ride around 6:00am .
> 
> ...


----------



## alex3059 (6 mo ago)

nice , where in philippines a good roadbike route


----------

